# The Chance Vought F4U Corsair



## v2 (Jun 3, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G69yNblVO2k_


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice video


----------



## marshall (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice video, but I have a question. Why the guy says that this is the only flyable F4U left in the USA? Maybe this is quite old video (doesn't seem so though) and now there's more?


----------



## renrich (Jun 3, 2008)

I think he said the only F4U1 flyable left. The others are FGs, F4U1Ds, F4u4s and 5s and 7s.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jun 4, 2008)

So all Corsairs had wooden ailerons?


----------



## renrich (Jun 4, 2008)

I believe that is incorrect as the F4U5 is said to be all metal as well as AUs and F4U7s.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2008)

That's Steve Hinton from the Planes of Fame. It is the last F4u-1 left. That Corsair is also the oldest one flying today. It has a different paint job now though:


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 4, 2008)

good post,


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jun 4, 2008)

Is it an F4U-1 or 1A? (it apears to have the "malcolm hood" type canopy and I thought that started on the F4A-1A, the F4U-1 having the "birdcage" canopy of the prototypes) Or was it retrofitted with the canopy? As it does have the rear fusalage windows (similar to the P-36/P-40) that only the F4U-1/FG-1 had iirc. (they apear to be replaced with blue plastic sheeting/plexiglass)


F4U-1






XF4U-1







And, Were the "boost tabs" on the ailerons original to that model or were they retro-fitted?


----------



## renrich (Jun 4, 2008)

There was no official F4U1A model. The early production F4Us had the birdcage canopies and there was a running change to the bulged canopies. There was actually a transition canopy that I have a few photos of that only had a very small bulge in it. About the same size as a pilot's head. One reason for the bulge was that the seat was modified to allow the pilot to sit very high so to improve visibility over the nose. It was said that some pilots had the seat adjusted so high that his knees were visible from the side.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jun 4, 2008)

Which models had the P-40 like rear fusalage windows?


----------



## renrich (Jun 5, 2008)

The full bulged canopy was standard after the 689th Corsair was built. Some AC before #689 had the one panel above the pilots head bulged for more headroom. The recessed turtledeck area ala the P40 was standard on all production models. The late model F4U1s had most of the modifications, canopy, cowl flaps, raised seat, raised tail wheel, new tailhook, longer stroke landing gear oleos, etc.


----------

